

Ask HN: What personal projects for learning web scalability? - trippplezz

I'm gradually becoming more and more fascinated by the big and/or just interesting web apps/sites that rely on massive amounts of trafic, data, queries, etc. To scratch the itch, I've decided to start some personal project exercising some of the technologies and approaches to scalability ... BUT as you probably have guessed - it's hard to come up with ideas that are of the development scale of a single developer AND at the same time have some of the real-world challenges of scalability and/or high availability and/or performance.<p>I'm quite open to new technologies/stacks. Currently work as fairly standard webdev (LAMP stack).<p>What ideas would you propose? It can be fun!<p>Thanks in advance
======
wilburlo
This is really hard to do. The problem is the scalability is that personal
project's just don't get to being say.. 500gigabytes big. And they don't have
some 1000 programs asking questions, nor do they have junior engineers working
the db.

This problem is akin to stress testing a fully functional system.

Personally, when I've had this itch, I work on learning map-reduce in
mongodb/riak.

